# Bikini Line Shaving: Super Shaving Tips



## Californian (Apr 26, 2004)

*Binkini Line Shaving: **Clean, Pain-free Shaving Tips*
















*Summer is coming up and so are the bikinis! Here's help for a pleasant beach or poolside experience!*

*



*

If you need to, trim hair with an electric razor or scissors. Electric razors with trimmers are best for this purpose. 

To continue with a razor take a long, warm bath beforehand. This will help soften the skin which is very important for a close shave. Shaving when the skin is dry, leads to razor burns and red slashes. 

Before applying shaving cream, rinse area with cool water.

Apply shaving cream and wait a few minutes before shaving to soften hairs. Consider using a product made especially for these areas. _Donâ€™t use products that contain agents such as benzocaine or menthol_. They may give a great lather but can really dry and irritate the skin and close your pores. Be sure to use a sharp blade. For better shaving control, the razor handle should be heavier.

When shaving, stroke an area no more than twice to reduce skin irritation. Short strokes are a better option than a long drag as they give a cleaner shave. On the first stroke, go "with the grain" to remove most of the hair, then go "against the grain" for a smooth, close shave. Do this testing a small area to make sure that your razor is sharp enough and that your skin is not too sensitive.

Be sure to clean the area afterwards with soap and water to reducethe risk of infection. Some people use a skin toner afterwards to remove any residue, close the pores and refresh the skin. Make sure to wash the area at least once a day to keep skin clear and clean.

Go as long as possible between shavings to reduce skin irritation. _Avoid alcohol-based lotions_ as they tend to dry the skin.

*A few helpful thoughts:*
The bikini area seems to have heightened sensitivity. If you do decide to shave this area, make sure you use hypoallergenic shaving cream.

Use a hypoallergenic moisturizer afterwards. There's also a gel made especially for these areas called _Bikini Zone_. it provides relief from itching and bumps.

Letting hair grow out after shaving your bikini area is a pain. The sharp hairs combined with the sensitive skin will make you realize just how much movement happens in that area on an average day. Chaffing is nearly unavoidable. Some people use talcom powder to ease the chaffing.

*Highly recommeded shaving creams as found on the net:*
Skintimate Moisturizing Shave Gel with Aloe Vera, the eShave product line, Aveeno Shave Gel, the Alba Botanica line, Tom's of Maine Natural Shaving Cream, Edge Pro Gel Shaving Gel with Extra Skin Protection, and in general, aloe based creams.


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 26, 2004)

Very interesting and helpful!


----------



## Californian (Apr 28, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Kage_sCupotea* Very interesting and helpful!



*Why thanks, Kage_scup,**It is my personal agenda to cut down on the gorilla population here at M.u.T.*

*

** Mon chi chi mon chi chi.. sing along, girls! *


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 28, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* *Why thanks, Kage_scup,**It is my personal agenda to cut down on the gorilla population here at M.u.T.*

*

** Mon chi chi mon chi chi.. sing along, girls! *

I miss Mon-chi-chis! They were the cutest dolls when I was growing up!!!


----------



## ioanam0 (Sep 5, 2020)

This is so helpful! Especially in the summertime. I will try them, thanks for shaning


----------



## ioanam0 (Sep 5, 2020)

ioanam0 said:


> This is so helpful! Especially in the summertime. I will try them, thanks for shaning


sharing*******


----------



## SherrieG (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. I have a slightly different problem, and hope someone can help me. I am past menopause, so I do not really grow hair in the bikini area anymore. I used to get waxed, and then I started to shave. Right above the bikini area, I have 3 ingrown hairs. I can never get them completely out. I usually use hot compresses, and then squeeze. Because I have back problems, I cannot sit in the bathtub, so I take showers. The water is also soothing on my back. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to get them out? I would really appreciate any help that you could offer me.


----------

